
Kotlin avoids entire categories of Java defects - DanRusu
https://proandroiddev.com/kotlin-avoids-entire-categories-of-java-defects-89f160ba4671
======
DanRusu
Hi everyone. This is the results of my research on how Kotlin impacts defect
rates.

Most people view Kotlin as a nicer Java with null safety so I was shocked to
find that Kotlin actually avoids many more categories of Java defects.

